# Just plain good shooting



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Haven't seen this level of shooting since Darrell was on the forum. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

And here's Darrell, for those who don't know...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

****! that man is good! Fast,accurate and with ROCKS!!! Wish I could shoot like that! Area is so quiet too. I could stand an area like that! Always loved the way Darrell shot. They both have a ton of Rufus in them!!!!!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

My bud St Clair is 100% LEGIT, one of the best.

Awesome shot.

Cheers.

This is a good one.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Pretty dern good, alright!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Very Nice! Both of them. I love the rocks. Very impressive. Mine fly straight for exactly 10 feet. Looks like a nice simple natural banded over the top.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Yep, that is St Clair ... he is a very, very fine shot.

Watched many of his videos and have spoke to him on forums before ... he really knows his stuff.

I believe there is one of him shooting a pigeon from his car that is just crazy .... he really is the real deal !

wll


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

You be bad bro! Excellent!!!! Wish I could do that.

I remember, dad drove down the road while I "rode shotgun" with my slingshot and a bag of "selected" roundish rocks. There wasn't a road sign without a ding I made in it. Dad would speed up to 70 and I'd still connect every time...boing! Why can't I shoot that good now? hehe


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The road signs were bigger when you were a boy .... :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Without question, top echelon shooters. My favorite is still Bill Hays nailin' grasshoppers.*


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Is he pulling the bands against the ties rather than over the top or am I missing something?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

M.J said:


> Is he pulling the bands against the ties rather than over the top or am I missing something?


Yup, he is. Just like Rufus... right?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes he is. Go to 3;17 of the vid it shows it real well.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes! he mostly shoot ATT (against the ties)

Cheers.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

At last!

Last year I won this beautifully crafted caty as a door prize at the ECST. Could not figure out who the generous benefactor was. His logo was a mystery to me (kept reading it vertically). Today it dawned on me that Dayhiker was the artist, and I have yet to master the simple alphabet. This is a real beauty. A much belated thank you Dayhiker.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Onyx, I don't know who the generous benefactor was.  It wasn't me. But that *is *one of mine. Glad you like it.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm grateful to the both of you.


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

This gentleman is a fellow Missourian like me  , and one helluva instinctive shooter indeed!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my!!! What we got here???

INCREDIBLE shooter. His style looks like a crossover between Dgui and Rufus!!!

That can took quite a beating!!!

Thanks for posting it, DH!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Great person, an outstanding shooter and one of my Master

Thank you very much sir :wave:


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome shooting


----------

